
Announcing Skynet Beta - ericflo
https://siasky.net/GADwbULtGj2NuBXJrQPBkivr6etO5uD4BSToixUUSCVhGw
======
smt88
We already have tech brands named iRobot and Soylent. I guess we might as well
have Skynet now, too.

~~~
mtmail
There's a couple of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet)
products

